# question about posters and wood



## pdpullmn612 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there is anyway that I can get a poster onto a piece of wood. Is there some sort of laminate paint stuff that I could use to seal the poster down onto the wood? Or is there something similar? The reason i'm asking is that both the wood and the poster need to be waterproofed because chances are a lot of liquid is going to be spilled on the table. If you guys have any suggestions or experience please share! Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Seems like table top epoxy would do the job. The poster would probably need to be laminated first so it does not wrinkle.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

This item on my website, may help & give you some ideas.

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/EpoxyPour1.html

*Welcome Aboard!*


----------



## pdpullmn612 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey thanks guys, that glaze coat stuff sounds like it could work well. does it work on all table surfaces? I am planning on staining the wood first and the putting the poster on. Would the glaze work with the stain already on? 

thanks again


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it would work just fine... to be real safe, I would be sure the stain, etc. has dried / cured really good before applying the final Glaze Coat.

Pay attention to the Edge detail...

I got mine at Home Depot... Famowood Glaze Coat... for around $20 / QT.

Can you show us a picture when you're done?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

pdpullmn612 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyway that I can get a poster onto a piece of wood. Is there some sort of laminate paint stuff that I could use to seal the poster down onto the wood? Or is there something similar? The reason i'm asking is that both the wood and the poster need to be waterproofed because chances are a lot of liquid is going to be spilled on the table. If you guys have any suggestions or experience please share! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dave


I would try wall paper glue. It will glue the poster down to the wood. Let it dry fully and them make sure any extra wall paper glue is removed around the edges, then do the 2 part epoxy coating.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

When we traveled across country with our kids, I made a table in the van with a map of the U.S. laminated to the top. I glued the map onto the ply, then just used polyurethane over it. Everything you can think of got spilled on that table, and no damage done. That was with 5 kids.


----------

